# Tons of vintage derailleurs



## BobbyP413 (Jan 17, 2019)

made a mistake and posted this in the wrong part meant to go to the classifieds


----------



## BobbyP413 (Jan 17, 2019)

My mistake I didn't watch where I posted this


----------

